
Show HN: HTTPS Is Broken and How to Fix It - ilostmykeys
https://okturtles.com/
======
amingilani
I saw this a while back, and was so excited by it.

I wish the world would hurry up and use the blockchain for domain names and
secure communications already. I love bitcoin, but the blockchain can do so
much more.

IMHO, letsencrypt.org is an amazing initiative to lowering barriers for
encrypted comms, but I'll feel safer when the average Joe can spin up a blog,
and get all the encryption perks immediately, and for free, all in one fell
swoop.

